# miles on your 2.5



## kvpracing (Sep 23, 2007)

what kinda miles do you have on ur engines? im wonder how reliable they are after 100k... like a vr6 and need chains?


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Depends on the year of your car. Pre 2008 models are having lots of issues with timing chains. There are many threads about this issue on these forums here, it may be good to look around and read up on them.

Mine is an '08 with 153,000 on the meter. I have not had any issues at all with my motor or the car itself. Just scheduled oil changes etc...


----------



## xtentual (Oct 9, 2008)

kvpracing said:


> what kinda miles do you have on ur engines? im wonder how reliable they are after 100k... like a vr6 and need chains?


 2008 w/ 131K. Zero problems.


----------



## Gott ist gut (Jul 2, 2010)

GTACanuck said:


> Mine is an '08 with 153,000 on the meter.





xtentual said:


> 2008 w/ 131K. Zero problems.


 Dang you guys drive too much! 

I just hit 95K on my '07 Jetta. The engine has ran perfect. Nothing but oil changes and new spark plugs. Been using the BSH CAI for about 50k miles now. My sunroof however will open if the electronics get too hot. That sucks in Florida cause it rains all summer. :banghead:


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Good to know theres a few of us over the 100k mark and still going strong. I never doubted this motor but its good to see hard evidence. Im only at 73k on my 06 haha. Almost time to do plugs again.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

09, 75k no problem.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

09 55k miles • No problems as well


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

'08 / 80K miles going strong.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

2009 w/ 70k


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

102k on my 08. Not one single problem that wasn't self inflicted. The motor has been modified for most of its life.

Neuspeed Pflo has probably been on for 80k
HEP SRI on for about 30k
Neuspeed pulley for about 50k
ECU flashed first time about 80k ago, second time 30k ago

I'd definitely say that this motor is mod friendly.


----------



## gonyofam3 (Oct 2, 2007)

07 with 38930 :laugh:


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

08 with 38k. haven't had any issues, just scheduled maintenance (knock on wood).


----------



## twotech (Dec 11, 2011)

06 jetta, 58k, had to fix the exhaust flex pipe besides that nothing major just regular maintenance items like the battery, oil, brakes etc. worried about timing chain but if it does fail i'll get a new motor


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

08 with 109k havnt had any problems just my o2 sensors act up so my cel is on but nothing serious


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

53k on my 08 and not a single hiccup


----------



## Vash350z (Jun 25, 2007)

90k on an 07 was problem free, now having some intake issues


----------



## JettaBoy25 (Nov 13, 2006)

07/ 53k no Issues.... Need new Spark Plug and new filter but after this 0 issues with the Engine.


----------



## al nava (Nov 3, 2010)

I had about 230,000 km on my jetta before it got totalled... That's about 140,000 miles
Other than a defective clutch, which was still within warranty, I never had a problem  now I own a 2.5 golf, willing to drive it til it gives up lol


----------



## burkedub711 (Jun 26, 2009)

2006 - 104k


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

^You didnt have your timing chain go on you have you?


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

97k on our 07 Rabbit. No mods just regular maintenance since new. Runs strong but we did have a weird no start issue last week that freaked me out a bit. Been running fine ever since (knock on wood).

Correction. Leaking oil from the crank pulley area (looks like the gasket for the cover behind the pulley is the issue). Also now leaking oil from the filter housing.


----------



## danjetta5150 (Apr 3, 2006)

'07 with 112K Miles.

Timing chain is rattling (told by the dealer it's not a problem, just annoying).

Just replaced the vacuum pump, which was gushing oil ($1,100 because you have to drop the trannie to get to it).

Suspension squeaks like a rusty bed when it's lower than 50F outside.

Otherwise everything works perfectly.


----------



## camjr (Nov 20, 2005)

99,870

2006 purchased new in Nov 2005.

Tranny valve body is going out just under the 100k threshold for the extended warranty. Took it in Wednesday and the part was ordered. Taking it back Monday for installation. Thank God for Vortex-I would have never known about the warranty extension.


----------



## wetheitalians (May 3, 2008)

2006 (the problem motor year) just hit 58k...no motor problems...


----------



## maxairguy (Jun 4, 2008)

2005.5 with 118K on the engine. Just had the top end overhauled. New valves due to timing chain failure.


----------



## camjr (Nov 20, 2005)

camjr said:


> 99,870
> 
> 2006 purchased new in Nov 2005.
> 
> Tranny valve body is going out just under the 100k threshold for the extended warranty. Took it in Wednesday and the part was ordered. Taking it back Monday for installation. Thank God for Vortex-I would have never known about the warranty extension.


New valve body for the auto tranny installed today. Smooooooth.....


----------



## braddub (Jul 3, 2007)

I have almost 160k on my 2005.5 MKV. The only major problem was it blew out an injector at around 130k and cost almost $1,000 to get it fixed. It idles a bit rough, (could just be the 5 cyl maybe I just notice it more now that it is getting older).

All in all- it has been great. I make sure to change the oil about 5-7k miles (occasionally let it go to 10k when money is tight...)

I have a few annoying problems- the driver's window is unreliable got stuck down in the rain one day and by some miracle it came back up- haven't opened it since (a lot of strange looks at the drive thru when I open the door to get my Mc Meal...)

The headliner let go, and I am told that it is very expensive to fix (if it can be fixed) because of the design...anyone have any info on this? or a fix idea?

Car is paid off, so I am going to run it till the doors fall off. My mechanic seems to think it will go another 100k easy. I am a bit worried about the timing chain- still original- should I pony up to get it replaced before it fails?


----------



## camjr (Nov 20, 2005)

braddub said:


> I have almost 160k on my 2005.5 MKV. The only major problem was it blew out an injector at around 130k and cost almost $1,000 to get it fixed. It idles a bit rough, (could just be the 5 cyl maybe I just notice it more now that it is getting older).
> 
> All in all- it has been great. I make sure to change the oil about 5-7k miles (occasionally let it go to 10k when money is tight...)
> 
> ...


Check with your dealer or VWofA about your headliner. They realize there was a problem with the adhesive, and are either picking up all or part of the tab for a new one. The dealer put a brand-spanking new headliner in for me last summer at no charge. I had about 85k on my car at the time. No questions asked, no hassle, etc. I just called and talked to them, drove it over to show them, and they set an appt for me after they received the part. Worth a shot...


----------



## Cveega (Jun 2, 2011)

08' w/ 58k, couple of issues on the engine at 40K but all under warranty, kinda scared of run out of warranty, overall really happy


----------



## AngeloM3 (May 11, 2011)

2006 w/ 106k 
75% Highway 

Nothing major ever went wrong... just the usual wear-n-tear stuff.


----------



## silver golf (Feb 4, 2011)

07 121k miles


----------



## Imanol Alamillo (Dec 17, 2010)

'06 with 210k miles. Just did timing chains, water pump, thermostat, headgasket and other stuff. 
A really reliable engine.


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

65k on a 2007 and so far so good, hope it keeps going


----------



## FLUFFYsk8erMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

06 with 129k making a little rattling so im gunna do tensioners and guides pretty soon...


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

Imanol Alamillo said:


> '06 with 210k miles. Just did timing chains, water pump, thermostat, headgasket and other stuff.
> A really reliable engine.


  wow you got some miles.. did you only do the chains once? and around 200k?


----------



## mmrabbit (Jun 27, 2008)

2008 with 67000 miles no problems at all, just the headliner falling because of the heat in Miami, I'm going to replace the whole interior soon to black, will post pics!!!


----------



## Dronks (Jun 7, 2011)

2006 with 63,xxx miles. No "problems".


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

06' with 90K on the clock. No issues yet. *knocking on wood!


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

kvpracing said:


> what kinda miles do you have on ur engines? im wonder how reliable they are after 100k... like a vr6 and need chains?


 my 06 2.5 has 140k KM...... only major problem was a PCV valve failure... 

my new 08 will have 40km !!  
wonder if ill have the same problem with it again?


----------



## mmdub (Nov 29, 2011)

2010 with 45k... no issues..also knocking on wood


----------



## TaxMan5 (Jul 13, 2002)

06 with 63xxx, had it since new, no issues.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

nickbeezy said:


> wow you got some miles.. did you only do the chains once? and around 200k?


He did a whole DIY thread on here with photos; well worth searching for.


----------



## MK5golf (Jun 30, 2012)

Whoa, I thought I drove a lot
2009 rabbit 5 speed, 115xxx kms (I think thats 72 000 miles?), purchased brand new in march 09.
Absolutely no mechanical issues at all 
BUT
I notice sometimes when its really really hot or really really cold and i unlock the doors, its like they keep unlocking themselves non stop like the wires a short circuiting or something. When I step out of the car and lock it stops. This has been since new. Not a big deal at all and I kinda find it cool (quirk of the car as far as I see it!)


----------



## Gott ist gut (Jul 2, 2010)

MK5golf said:


> I notice sometimes when its really really hot or really really cold and i unlock the doors, its like they keep unlocking themselves non stop like the wires a short circuiting or something. When I step out of the car and lock it stops. This has been since new. Not a big deal at all and I kinda find it cool (quirk of the car as far as I see it!)


I'd show that to the dealer. Eventually your actuators (or whatever is in there) will prematurely wearout and fail.


----------



## The Dust Bunny (May 21, 2012)

09 with 14,5xx


----------



## MK5golf (Jun 30, 2012)

the dust bunny said:


> 09 with 14,5xx


go out and drive!


----------



## The Dust Bunny (May 21, 2012)

I've had it for a month. 2k I've put on it.


----------



## KAKASHIxRABBIT (Sep 20, 2010)

08' 49,xxx mi.


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

'07 with 49,5xx. CAI and Uni Stg1 for about 17K, switched to a UM tune 100 miles ago. No issues and I can only hope it stays that way for a very long time. 250K (only about 20K from me!) on my old A4, have a personal record to beat


----------



## MK5golf (Jun 30, 2012)

PhAyzoN said:


> '07 with 49,5xx. CAI and Uni Stg1 for about 17K, switched to a UM tune 100 miles ago. No issues and I can only hope it stays that way for a very long time. 250K (only about 20K from me!) on my old A4, have a personal record to beat


Hows the uni tune? I was thinking of getting one myself as their headquarters are right in my backyard...


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

MK5golf said:


> Hows the uni tune? I was thinking of getting one myself as their headquarters are right in my backyard...


It's better than stock, but it leaves a bit to be desired. They're WAY behind UM (and presumably C2), especially on a 2007 and older.


----------



## spongebob_squarepants (Jul 4, 2001)

I got one of the first MkV's. It's a 2005.5 150HP model with (only) 68k miles. Water pump failed about 48k miles and was replaced under power train warranty by VW.

Besides that, it's been a very reliable car. :thumbup:

Now I'm considering a new 2.5L Golf.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

spongebob_squarepants said:


> I got one of the first MkV's. It's a 2005.5 150HP model with (only) 68k miles. Water pump failed about 48k miles and was replaced under power train warranty by VW.
> 
> Besides that, it's been a very reliable car. :thumbup:
> 
> Now I'm considering a new 2.5L Golf.


I love my MKVI Golf.


----------



## Zoolook_ (Mar 17, 2012)

7800 miles on my '11 Golf. No issue so far! 

It's going in for its 12 month service on Tuesday.


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

40K on my 09

no problems yet!


----------



## Atömic1 (Jul 30, 2010)

I wish I could help more, but my 08' only has 32,XXX. All is well! :thumbup:

- Pete :beer:


----------



## tnvdubclub (Nov 21, 2008)

2008 Rabbit bought new about to hit the big 100K and not one problem. All I have ever done is change the oil... 



camjr said:


> Check with your dealer or VWofA about your headliner. They realize there was a problem with the adhesive, and are either picking up all or part of the tab for a new one. The dealer put a brand-spanking new headliner in for me last summer at no charge. I had about 85k on my car at the time. No questions asked, no hassle, etc. I just called and talked to them, drove it over to show them, and they set an appt for me after they received the part. Worth a shot...


Any more info on this?? 



mmrabbit said:


> 2008 with 67000 miles no problems at all, just the headliner falling because of the heat in Miami, I'm going to replace the whole interior soon to black, will post pics!!!


I am in the same boat with this TN heat... would love a nice new black one! 



MK5golf said:


> I notice sometimes when its really really hot or really really cold and i unlock the doors, its like they keep unlocking themselves non stop like the wires a short circuiting or something. When I step out of the car and lock it stops. This has been since new. Not a big deal at all and I kinda find it cool (quirk of the car as far as I see it!)


Mine did the same thing... and unfortunately, I did not find it cool. I think there is a TSB for it? Either way, take it to the dealer and get it to 'perform' for you on the spot and they will replace the wiring harness. Luckily I was still under warranty and this was in my driver side door btw...


----------



## MK5golf (Jun 30, 2012)

Mine did the same thing... and unfortunately said:


> Well, im out of warranty anyways. (Drove way too much!)
> I couldnt get it to "perform" either. it usually doesnt happen. Sometimes it goes away. I think it happened last 3 weeks ago and prior to that it could have been last summer. It should be noted, however, that it did this A LOT when I first got the car and then just sort of "levelled off."


----------



## MDmk5 (Jun 6, 2012)

06 Jetta with 78k on her, replaced the drivers side CV axle boot had a tear in it. besides that nothing, chain makes a little noise not really a rattling noise not sure if i need it changed out though


----------



## kitten_puncher (Apr 5, 2012)

knock on wood.... 05.5 95K absolutely no problems at all, just been doing full synthetic oil changes every 5K and a 75K tune up. Power steering getting a tad whiney in ze cold... and I have coilovers, skid plate, wheels, headliner, intake going on soon in about the next month... let the problems begin


----------



## rob454 (Sep 18, 2009)

05.5 - 107k miles original motor/chain.

Replaced Tranny, water pump, and Valve cover. I still have the original serpentine belts on the motor and I am just starting to get noise. Chains are still quiet as far as I can hear.


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

rob454 said:


> 05.5 - 107k miles original motor/chain.
> 
> Replaced Tranny, water pump, and Valve cover. I still have the original serpentine belts on the motor and I am just starting to get noise. Chains are still quiet as far as I can hear.


changed the tranny?

auto or manual? and why?


----------



## kitten_puncher (Apr 5, 2012)

vwjetta252006 said:


> changed the tranny?
> 
> auto or manual? and why?



thisss :sly:


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

397 miles. 

I love that new car smell.


----------



## tnvdubclub (Nov 21, 2008)

itskohler said:


> 397 miles.
> 
> I love that new car smell.


How do you like the new Jetta so far besides the smell...??


----------



## goshem (Jun 17, 2011)

Bought mine in march 11'. 21,000miles on it so far. Drives great, no problems, only complaint is rattling inside and not so superb paint.


----------

